# Are Fireworks Scary For Rats?



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey Rat Forum,

This isn't for a little while, but I was thinking about holidays and rats, specifically the 4th of July. My past hamster absolutely HATED July, she wouldn't come out when there were fireworks, which was often considering I live maybe a mile or so away from the Fairgrounds here.

Are rats similarly sensitive to this in your experience? If so, would keeping my windows closed and partially covering their cage with a towel or sheet keep them happy?
I've found thunder doesn't bother them in the slightest, they happily played in the pen while my window was cracked and it was audible, so I don't know if that means anything!


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

Rat doesnt care. Hamster flips the h*ll out. *shrug* Just depends I guess. Cream jumps if they're really loud but doesnt care generally.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

My rats are completely unfazed by fireworks.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

All my rats have adjusted and give no cares to fireworks. Then again, so did my hamsters and gerbils (for the most part) so I think it depends on the animal and how much noise hey regularily hear. Only one of my rats ever really fear louder noises and she was just timid in general.


----------



## desdisques (Apr 16, 2018)

I had a dog that was very scared of them and we had a few tricks. Put her in a room with no windows, turn up the air conditioner very loud (or a fan or some other benign mechanical noise) and turn on the tv or radio also to drowned out the fire works (or thunderstorms!)


----------



## Mizzely (Sep 4, 2012)

Not sure yet. I have one afraid of thunderstorms so I guess we'll find out in a couple months!


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

My rats don't seem to react to fireworks at all. Crack open a can near them though and they'll bolt!


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

Lunchy said:


> My rats don't seem to react to fireworks at all. Crack open a can near them though and they'll bolt!


Lol, yup. Opening a can of AZ tea? PURE **** FEAR. Fireworks, louder than opening a can? No f***s given.


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

Omg my rats don't like the sound of opening cans either, I wonder why that is!! I have one who will run away from a bag crinkling when I grab it to bring them treats, too, which is also pretty silly considering he runs right back to get whatever I have.

But glad to know in general they won't mind, but if they do I can do what I can to keep them happy!


----------

